# My travels



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

statue of pharoah chephren, museum of antiquities, cairo.  Made of diorite, the 2nd hardest stone in the world.  It is as smooth as glass.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

big buddha, hong kong


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

the mayan temple, el castillo, chitzen itza, yucatan, mexico


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

close-up of the statue of ramses 2nd, memphis, egypt just s.w. Of cairo, egypt


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

temple of queen hatshepsut.  West bank of the nile, near luxor, egypt. (ancient thebes)


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

statue of ramses the great.  Note the size of the people. MADE FROM A SINGLE HUGE STONE


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

inside the temple of karnak. Luxor, egypt.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

the step pyramid of pharoah zoser. Saqqura, egypt.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

inside the tomb of seti the 1st, father of ramses the great


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

one of the many hotel barges that cruise the nile river. The food is surprisingly EXCELLENT.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

statue of pharoah chephren. Room # 42, museum of antiquities, cairo, egypt.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

statue of the sphinix and the pyramid of chephren (khafre) often wrongly indentified as the great pyramid. It is actually the 2nd largest pyramid on the giza plateau.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

YOSEMITE VALLY IN WINTER. El CAPITAN ON THE LEFT. NOTE , IN THE FAR BACKGROUND, "HALF-DOME".


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

the french quarter, new orleans, where i lived from 1964-1970.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

christmas in vail, colorado. 1971


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

​old faithful geyser, yellowstone natonal park


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

harvard square. 1973-1976


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

south beach, miamI, florida 1962-1963, age 16-17


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

portland, oregon.  1978-1985 note mt hood in the background


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

the philippines, 2005-2011


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

McNeil River Falls, Alaska. 2 month Summer vacation. 1983


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

San Francisco,  1985-1993


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

​Valley of the kings tomb


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

costa rica. 1995


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

South Korea, 1994


----------



## Traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

Thailand, 2005


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

*killer whale, robson's bight, vancouver island, canada.  1981,*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice pictures Traveler, you've done quite a bit of traveling in your day!  We honeymooned camping in Yellowstone.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice pictures Traveler, you've done quite a bit of traveling in your day!  We honeymooned camping in Yellowstone.




Thank you. I have always needed to see what was on the other side of the mountain. Before I even started kindergarten, I'd take off in the morning, to roam the city, not returning until late afternoon. Must be in my DNA. 
The only thing stopping me now is my health. Oh, well, I had a good run.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

Summer, 1974.  Best Onion Soup Au Gratin I ever had.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for he pics, Traveler. I especially enjoyed the antiquities from ancient Egypt. Their art was so beautiful!


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

The Grand Canyon, South Rim.  1963  Over a mile deep, that's the Colorado River way down there.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks for he pics, Traveler. I especially enjoyed the antiquities from ancient Egypt. Their art was so beautiful!




You are most welcome.  I just wish the photos did justice to the actual experience.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

Pharaoh Tutankhamun's Death Mask.  2nd floor of Egyptian Museum of Antiquities. In my opinion it is the single most beautiful thing ever created by man. If memory serves it is 18 kg of solid gold.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

Bust of Queen Nefertiti. Said to mother of Pharaoh Tutankhamum. Discovered at Amarna, just lying there a few inches under the sand. I never got to see it personally, but I just had to post it. After 3,600 years she "speaks" to me.  It is in the Berlin Museum of Antiquities .


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

Queen's Valley tomb #66.  Tomb of Queen Nefertari, wife of Pharaoh Tutankhamun. Notice the stars painted on the ceiling. Also, notice that the Goddess Hathor is offering the ankh, symbol of eternal life, to Queen Nefertiti.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2018)

There are still two locations left in my bucket list: Herculaneum and Pompeii, both of which were complexly destroyed by the sudden and super violent eruption of Mt. Vesuvius on August 24th, 79 A.D.
I most especially wanted to study all of the bakeries in those towns. Yes, I do read about them but nothing can replace a "hands-on" experience.
The 3 images that follow are: the bakery as it appears today, how it might have looked on the day before the great eruption, and an actual loaf of bread from that bakery.


----------

